# need 501 help



## AnnMather (May 30, 2002)

I have a Dish 501 pvr in the livingroom. I want to purchase another for the den.

The rooms are 40 feet apart. If one of us is watching in one room, and someone else in the other room, will the remotes interfere with each other?

How can I have 2 501's on at the same time without interference from each other?

Thanx


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Ann, Welcome to DBSTalk. :hi: 

You can use 2 501 remotes with 2 501's close together.
In your remote book there a remote address that can be changed so you can use it just the way you want to......take a look at the remote book you got...........I lost mine. 
I have 1 remote address set to 1 and the other remote address set to 2 and it works just fine.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For the record, here's how you change the remote address (of both remote and receiver):

1. Display the system information screen of your receiver. You will notice towards the bottom of the screen the remote address.

2. Press and hold the SAT button on the remote until the buttons across the top flash once, and the SAT button continues flashing.

3. Enter the new desired 2 digit remote address - i.e. for address 7, enter 07 from the remote.

4. Press the # key on the remote.

5. Press and hold briefly the RECORD key on the remote. 

You should now see that the address on the receiver has been changed to the new one you put in. If it didn't change, follow the steps above to change your remote address back to what it was before, pull the smartcard from the receiver to reset it, put the smartcard back in and try the process again. Also, if you are changing the address on a uhf unit, you'll need to check other uhf receivers to make sure you didn't alter their remote address as well.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Just make sure you have the receiver you don't want to change turned off or it will change also.


----------



## AnnMather (May 30, 2002)

Thanx all. Just off the phone with DN - will get my new 501 in a week.


----------

